# Star Trek TOS Phaser II "MidGrade"



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I think I'm finished with this so I thought I'd share since there is a lot going around for the 50th Anniversary. This is my build up of a fan-produced Phaser kit called the S&W MidGrade cast in clearish resin and fiberglass. I made the brass button on the side and the trigger while the rest of the metal parts were sourced from a fellow fan. On the Phaser 1 the clear acrylic half-round piece came from the old Masterpiece Models Phaser II kit and the silver "grill" is a piece of vintage 1960's material similar to what was used on the real prop.

I built it to resemble the current condition of an original screen-used prop often referred to as the "West-Coast" Phaser as it is owned by an anonymous collector who lives on the West Coast and has been generous enough to share pictures with online fan groups. The original piece is rather rough and was somewhat crudely assembled to begin with, with glue blobs and runs. 

I did some re-shaping to the Phaser 1 and etched in cut-lines that were present on the original prop. I painted it with flat black primer then buffed the primer up to try and mimic the look of the black gelcoat the originals were made from. This would show through once the artificial aging was done and I wanted it to look worn. I brush painted the P1 and P2 bodies with Zynolyte Grey and Krylon Shadow Grey again trying to mimic the globby brushed look of the original. The handle is spray painted with a Bronze color with brushed-on touch ups. I then scraped and chipped the paint and re-touched it to resemble the wear and tear.


























Thank you for looking!

Dave C


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks too good to be a mid grade, lol. Great job. Love seeing more props on HT.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope I don't send the wrong signal if I say that's an excellent job of crapping up a Phaser! 

I'm really not sure just how really 'different' Phasers were other than the obvious solid rubber stunt versions, I suspect in some ways the different classifications I've seen promulgated over time may be splitting hairs that shouldn't really be split, but what the hey, it makes people happy.

(and don't get me started on Communicators. I've got a very specific itch about one case that I'm sure would get me murdered on one prop forum or another.  )

So, 'mid grade', did that have a Phaser One that could be removed or was that fixed in a more or less permanent way? I would think any 'play' with the attachment of the two would result in detachment as an actor moved around.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Excellent! Great job, it really looks like one of the real mids.



Steve H said:


> ...So, 'mid grade', did that have a Phaser One that could be removed or was that fixed in a more or less permanent way? I would think any 'play' with the attachment of the two would result in detachment as an actor moved around.


No, the mids had the type 1 glued in, some even show epoxy squeezed out from underneath. Only the hero phasers had removable P1s. But the mids and heroes are very closely related, both were made from fiberglass shells from the same molds. The heroes had more detail, moving parts for the sight and lights in the tip. The mids were glued together without the working parts, and some of the metal trim was just painted on.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Great job. The TOS phaser is what led me to my love of props and to the RPF way back in the 90's.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Great job!

I've built that kit and I appreciate the work you put into it.

Thanks for posting, I always like seeing props here!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is my S&W with my Crapazoid vac formed stunt P2.










As you can see I went in a different direction. I tried to make it look like it did on the set.

I have parts for a hero P1 and P2, maybe I'll build it some day.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice and authentic job! I love the Phaser from TOS.
Thanks for sharing the photos.

Are you at TrekPropZone.com? If not come hang out!


----------



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind words, gents! It's true that you don't see much in the way of props here so I wasn't sure if I should post. However, after seeing the terrific post about the 20,000 Leagues rifle I figured why not.

I am a member over at the TPZ and posted a more detailed thread about the build there (I recognize a lot of names from there and the RPF etc al). For those members here who have not checked out the Trek Prop Zone I can honestly say that it's not only the best Star Trek forum I have seen but one of the best forums in general!

Thanks again, and I'll try and post some of my other builds too 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## asalaw (Dec 23, 2012)

Lovely work! Looks like it walked off the set!


----------



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

asalaw said:


> Lovely work! Looks like it walked off the set!


Thank you, sir! That's quite the compliment  I've enjoyed your Phaser II build thread tremendously as well as the pictures you've shared from the Smithsonian!

Dave


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry, but I have to make mention here of this high-grade puppy: 
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1db4/


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Proper2 said:


> Sorry, but I have to make mention here of this high-grade puppy:
> Exclusive Star Trek Phaser Remote Replica | ThinkGeek


I just picked one up from Sharper Image for $107!

It is an incredible piece. VERY well done.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

mach7 said:


> I just picked one up from Sharper Image for $107!
> 
> It is an incredible piece. VERY well done.


How'd you manage $107?? I'm looking at $120 plus $13 s/h... :frown2:

Update: I noticed the promo code offer... Had to order for $107.99 plus $13 shipping for a total of $121. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yup, Sorry I should have mentioned the $13 shipping.

Wait until they deliver it, I think you will be impressed.

I haven't even programed it yet I'm having so much fun just
playing with it. It feels like you would expect a "real" phaser to.


----------



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

Funny you should mention the Wand Company Phaser...

I LOVE this replica! Years ago I had the Master Replicas Phaser but sold it and for a long while wished that I hadn't -- until I got the WC Phaser and all memories of the MR replica faded away.

There are some tweaks I made to mine to make it a little more accurate but not many. I've seen some guys really go to town on them and completely rework them.

I swapped out the handle for one made by Steve Dymszo (based on the pattern he mastered for Master Replicas), replaced the 10-Turn knob with a vintage part, and added a vintage watch crown to the Phaser 1:


















Dave


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Way to make a great phaser even better!
Very cool!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

dcarty said:


>


What is that little blue light atop Phaser I that is missing in the reference pics of the original Hero and Midgrade filming phasers...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I was going to ask the same. 

It's fascinating to see how now that we actually have data for the 'correct' look of the Phaser there's still disagreement, often based on WHICH prop they consider the 'real deal'. Somehow in all the discussion everyone forgets that these were all hand-made and hand-finished, and damaged on stage time and again requiring 'good enough for now' repairs. There is no one, true, ultimate Phaser. 

That little light (sometimes seen as a button) appeared at some point, it's on the hero prop photographed for 'Making of Star Trek'. My guess would be that with all the handling it kept falling off, or it only existed on one Phaser. 

Aside, looking at the 'guts' of the hero hand Phaser, I can't make out the trigger. I can make out the 'N' cell battery, I can see some of the linkage from the silver thumbwheel to move the sight and the emitter, I can see a kind of indent in the inside shell where the trigger SHOULD be but, no trigger. 

Also, the sighting grid. What's the real story? We're used to it being 'diamondplate' but the Wand Remote has it as punched metal. Looking at Making of Star Trek I now see it could be either of those! AARRGGH


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm guessing that the holes in the wand phaser are for the speaker.

This is a great excuse to take out the phaser and play.. er study it!


----------



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

Good question! I'll try to keep the answer brief, lol. The blue light is actually a blue cabochon sapphire watch crown (a decorative watch winder). There were several hero grade Phaser props made for the show and that particular detail was a feature of one that had close ups in the episode "Court Martial" and was pictured in the book The Making of Star Trek.


















I think it's a nifty little detail so I added it to mine. There was at least one other Phaser that had a gem/watch crown which was red.

The hero Phaser that the Wand Company laser scanned is owned by prop/model master Greg Jein and, as far as we know, is the only one left in existence. It is unique among the hero Phasers as it has Velcro on the side of the Phaser 1 so that it can attach to the weapons belt. 

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Aha, thanks! I knew there was a good explanation somewhere! It does look cool! And it is authentic. Amazing how much history is behind every little TOS prop! Well, one thing for sure, though, I won't be sticking strips of velcro onto the side my phaser!


----------

